# Trans Sylvanian Orchestra



## Dookieman (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone heard these guys? They are very similar to Trans-Siberian Orchestra. I can't find anything on them what so ever. No website, no wiki, I can't even find the CD on a torrent site, so it must be hard to find. I heard them on Pandora and they are available on various Pay for Music websites, but other than that, I can't find anything else. Can anyone else find info? Trans Sylvanian Orchestra, NOT Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

Edited to help clear confusion.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 9, 2010)

O'really?
http://www.trans-siberian.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-Siberian_Orchestra
http://www.myspace.com/tsoofficial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkAhmH40kiM


----------



## Dookieman (Nov 9, 2010)

I knew this would happen haha. The band I'm looking for is Trans Sylvanian Orchestra, NOT Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 9, 2010)

Thought it said Transelvanian Orchestra and images of an orchestra with only vampires, werewolves and Frankenstein on a tuba amused me highly


----------



## up3vil (Jun 27, 2012)

http://romanmidnightmusic.blogspot.com/2012/04/trans-sylvanian-orchestra-music-of.html


----------

